# Where To Stay Near Cincinnati?



## Camping Family From MI (Feb 20, 2010)

Looking for recommendation on a nice campground that we can get to Cincinnati Zoo and the Cincinnati Museum of Natural History and Science in a reasonable time.

We are headed to Lake Rudolph in Santa Claus, IN from MI and would like to make a one night stop along the way.

Thanks,

Kelly


----------



## hautevue (Mar 8, 2009)

Ready for a weird suggestion?

Since you have an Outback, you might try calling Holman Motors! Holman in Batavia, OH is immediately adjacent to Cincinnati to the east.

Ask for Jamie, and see if she'll let you "park it against the fence" overnight! Elec hookup but no water. Give her a twenty for the company to cover the electric and see if she'll let you do that. They lock the gates after work, and they are locked before the place opens the next day (you're trapped for the "closed" time) so be flexible. But there is a steak place in walking distance so if you don't want to cook, you won't starve....

You never know--the worst that happens is Jamie says no, in which case you're no worse off than you are now...


----------



## outbackmac (Feb 1, 2005)

Never thought of that 1. Winton Woods as you asked is nice but for 1 night would not be a problem i think they are a little tight. My opinion. When are you leaving?


----------



## Camping Family From MI (Feb 20, 2010)

hautevue said:


> Ready for a weird suggestion?
> 
> Since you have an Outback, you might try calling Holman Motors! Holman in Batavia, OH is immediately adjacent to Cincinnati to the east.


I think I would feel weird asking. I would probably feel different if I purchased from her. Thanks for the suggestion.

Kelly


----------



## Camping Family From MI (Feb 20, 2010)

outbackmac said:


> Never thought of that 1. Winton Woods as you asked is nice but for 1 night would not be a problem i think they are a little tight. My opinion. When are you leaving?


Were are headed out on the 12th?

When I mention the zoo to my oldest DS he didn't seemed thrilled to go. Anything in the Cincinnati area that he might find is more exciting?

Thanks

Kelly


----------



## outbackmac (Feb 1, 2005)

try this link go to newportducks.com Newport on the leve is a great place to eat and spend some time relaxing its right on the ohio river in ky


----------



## maddog (Dec 16, 2009)

Camping Family From MI said:


> Never thought of that 1. Winton Woods as you asked is nice but for 1 night would not be a problem i think they are a little tight. My opinion. When are you leaving?


Were are headed out on the 12th?

When I mention the zoo to my oldest DS he didn't seemed thrilled to go. Anything in the Cincinnati area that he might find is more exciting?

Thanks

Kelly
[/quote]

Kings Island or The Beach Water Park. Winton woods is a very nice campground and reasonable. Google Hamilton county park district. for mor information.


----------



## Kyoutbacker (Apr 26, 2006)

Try Big Bone Lick State Park in Kentucky.
Nice place and large sites with elec and water.
Then you can jump on I-71 to Louisville and then to Santa Claus, IN. 
Don't go thru Louisville at rush hour, as they have some construction and it tends to get backed up.


----------



## Camping Family From MI (Feb 20, 2010)

Thank you for all your suggestion.

Finally made a decision. Looks like we will stay one night at Winton Woods then a night a Big Bone Like State Park.

Kings Island/The Beach Water Park looks like it would be fun but with 6 days of Holiday World/Splashing Safari in our near future. Might be too much of a good thing.
So, I think we will stick with a trip to the zoo and the museum (have a membership so should be a money saver).

Kelly


----------

